# Recess games banned



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

ATTLEBORO, Massachusetts (AP) -- Tag, you're out!

Officials at an elementary school south of Boston have banned kids from playing tag, touch football and any other unsupervised chase game during recess for fear they'll get hurt and hold the school liable.

Recess is "a time when accidents can happen," said Willett Elementary School Principal Gaylene Heppe, who approved the ban.

While there is no districtwide ban on contact sports during recess, local rules have been cropping up. Several school administrators around Attleboro, a city of about 45,000 residents, took aim at dodgeball a few years ago, saying it was exclusionary and dangerous. (Watch how second-grader Kelsey interpreted the rule -- 1:30)

Elementary schools in Cheyenne, Wyoming, and Spokane, Washington, also recently banned tag during recess. A suburban Charleston, South Carolina, school outlawed all unsupervised contact sports.

"I think that it's unfortunate that kids' lives are micromanaged and there are social skills they'll never develop on their own," said Debbie Laferriere, who has two children at Willett, about 40 miles south of Boston. "Playing tag is just part of being a kid."

Another Willett parent, Celeste D'Elia, said her son feels safer because of the rule. "I've witnessed enough near collisions," she said.

Might as well make the kids sit on the floor in class rooms so they don't fall out of the desks and hurt themlselves and the school will be held liable. When is stuff like this going to stop? Kids are not able to be kids any more.


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

You would be surprised how many games kids don't know anymore. They know games like Halo, Splinter Cell, NFL Live on their Xbox's, but ask them to play a game of "Kick the can" or "Anti Anti I Over" and they look dumbfounded.

:eyeroll:


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

This is the most ridiculous story I've ever read! Can't keep score since then there's a loser, can't play tag cuz Johnny might scrape his knee. Is this nation turning into a bunch of pansies????? :******:


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Kick the can. One of my favorites. 

You wonder why 40% of american youth are obese? This is it.

Pretty soon, schools will be sued by obese former students who have heart problems that developed when they weren't allowed to play tag, football or race around over noon hours. It's lose-lose. :roll:


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

So my question is... What do the kids do now? If i remember right, everything i did at recess had some sort of physical contact, so if they banned all that, do they just sit around. If i were the kids I'd say heck with recess, skip it and get out of school a half hour early


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

Just look at who is to blame here. Schools cannot afford to get sued costs too much. :eyeroll:

No our kids are not a bunch of pansies, but they sure are more protected than ever. 
I really hate how article like this make it look like the school is riduculous. Honestly it is over the top, but i say with 100% certainty there is a story behind it. 
I dunno does the school put at sign "Not responsible for accidents" do you read a disclaimer everyday before recess to the kids?

Schools are not going to be like they were 30,20, or even 10 years ago. Is it because the adminstators and teachers are less capable? I don't think so, if anything we base the educators cability like our government does, on amount of education( I would say expierence but i found out this summer that does not count for much). We would be more suited to teaching because of the amount of education it requires in and after college. Much more than 20 or 30 years ago. So what do we blame the change on? I know some of why things have changed, but the parents issue has been beaten to death in other forums so i will not discuss it any further.

Kids are going to be different 20 or 30 years from now than they are today. the kids of today that will then be growups, will complain about how their kids do not follow the rules like they used to. Thats great I don't give a crap if they change or not, cuz kids are kids, show how them how to climb mountains and they will. They may go the wrong way and start crying half way to the top, but they will do it better and faster than the generation before them, if that makes any sense.

Sorry I went off on an off the subject rant but i really get sick of some of these things schools have to do nowadays, and how the story protrays the school as the bad guy. Anyway i think i just singlehandedly moved this to "Hot Topics" so yell at me there. :withstupid:


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

We all know what will happen next...........they will do NOTHING but play x-box and PS2 for their recess. As if they need another excuse to grow up obese........... Thank god my parents forced us to play outside when we were kids (not that they needed to).


----------



## adog (Aug 14, 2006)

This kind of thing makes me sick. I grew up in Newfoundland, which is Canada's most eastern province. We were poor and didn't have all these electronic toys to play with, mom made us go outdoors to "play" no matter what the weather was like. No one my age(27) or older is "obese", everyone is active in fishing, hunting or sports. We used to get "bullied", play fight and all kinds of crazy things. We turned out allright and no-one got sued. Pretty soon this whole continent is gonna be a bunch of fat, lazy pussies. We wonder why our civil rights are being taken away from us :roll: , I think we need to do something soon or people like" Kim Jong Ill and Osama Bin Laden" are gonna be tougher then us. Not only will they terrorize us they will just plain beat the crap out us. What are we gonna do? Sue the pr#cks. When I have children I will expect many phone calls from the school saying my kids are "not playing fair" or beating other kids up. When I was a kid if I told dad someone was picking on me he would have told me to "Stand up for myself and my beliefs" He used to say something else that is making more sense to me everyday" Kids that fish and hunt don't rob old ladies" Am I the only person that sees our way of life going to "rat feces"? I sure hope not, but these fat kids are the future, like it or not.


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

do you have something against fat kids adog? Man I hope not everyone has that kinda attitude. :eyeroll:


----------



## adog (Aug 14, 2006)

Norm, I don't have "anything" against any kids. IMHO I think kids are a product of their enviroment. I am sure everyone wants to "spoil" their children and to provide a safe healthy enviroment for them to grow up in but at what cost?


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

Just gotta be careful how you say stuff. If your arguement is not sound guys on this site will tear you apart. Such as me. I take special offense to the fat kid remark and i know that wasn't you point, just be careful how you say stuff.


----------



## Irish Mick (May 15, 2006)

*Norm* 
I'm not looking to start nothing with you, I just want use your posts to make a point. Fat kids are a problem these days. I coached hockey a few years back and a couple of kids on the team were fat, no bones about it. One time, in between periods, a kids' mom actually brought him some popcorn into the lockerroom, needless to say I put an end to that real quick.

Like it or not, many kids these days are soft, doughy, turds. Many just lay around, play video games and watch way too much TV.

The number of kids playing sports is going way down in a lot of communities and I think that is a direct result of parents not making their kids go out and play and be active. I do have a problem when I see a fat kid but the problem is only partly with the kid. Much of the blame on how they got to that bad condition has to go to the parent.

As for banning tag and contact sports in school give me a break, what kind of waterhead [email protected] thought that was a good idea. I know everybody is looking to sue these day but this is too much. I played all that stuff and never got seriously injured, sued anybody, or got bullied and shot up the place.


----------



## adog (Aug 14, 2006)

Norm, don't you have anything more constructive to do other than tear other peoples posts apart. If you don't like my attitude, then don't read my posts. It's a free country and just cause your view of the world is different then mine, that doesn't give you the right to spout off about how your opinion is better. Sounds to me like someone has some childhood issues that they need to deal with. Call Dr. Phil or Oprah don't take it out on me.


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

But isn't that the point of hot topics? I don't like what you say and think your wrong. Did you not expect someone to disagree with you when you called big kids "fat pussies"? Yes i do take offense to that because i see alot of kids that already have terrible view of themselves because of opinions like this.

Yes i did come on here to tear this post down because i believe people have that some people have a very jaded view of kids today. I see over 400 kids a day, and about 99% would also disagree with what you are saying.

Very few things get me riled up,check the archives of my posts but you don't solve problems by calling people "fat pussies".


----------



## adog (Aug 14, 2006)

This wasn't in the hot topics when I posted. I don't care if you disagree with me. You are the one making a big deal out of nothing. I'd put 20$ on the fact that you were a fat kid and are still a fat @ss. Stop posting and let someone else voice their opinion. Oh ya I forgot everyone else is wrong but you are always right. 400 kids per day, isn't there a law about older men "seeing" kids?


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

Adog, you are way over the line. Take it to PMs if you want to continue the love fest.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

adog said:


> This wasn't in the hot topics when I posted. I don't care if you disagree with me. You are the one making a big deal out of nothing. I'd put 20$ on the fact that you were a fat kid and are still a fat @ss. Stop posting and let someone else voice their opinion. Oh ya I forgot everyone else is wrong but you are always right. 400 kids per day, isn't there a law about older men "seeing" kids?


ADog this is *way* out of line. I think you know that.

A PM will be coming your way shortly.

Just in case all of you forgot, Chris recently posted his thoughts on personal attacks, irrespective of whether they happen on the Hot Topics forum or anywhere else.

Ryan


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

Its cool ryan it the reaction i expected
:eyeroll:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Amazing how people can get this worked up over recess.

Another LOCKED.

NO PERSONAL ATTACKS.

Read the rules Adog, it's so simple

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/terms.html


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

adog said:


> This wasn't in the hot topics when I posted. I don't care if you disagree with me. You are the one making a big deal out of nothing. I'd put 20$ on the fact that you were a fat kid and are still a fat @ss. Stop posting and let someone else voice their opinion. Oh ya I forgot everyone else is wrong but you are always right. 400 kids per day, isn't there a law about older men "seeing" kids?


I'm leaving this post up, it's an example of how to get your posting privelages removed.


----------

